# Assassin’s Creed III – first gameplay trailer released



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Assassin’s Creed III – first gameplay trailer released*

Ubisoft has released the first alpha gameplay trailer for Assassin’s Creed 3. Finally, you’ll get to see Connor fight a bear, the red coats, and leap across the landscape. It’s posted below. Game’s out on PC, PS3 and Xbox 360 October 31.






Source: VG24/7


----------



## Blaviaflesh (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm gonna buy this game. I played the first episode and it was awesome. Can't wait


----------

